# الخرائط الرقمية.. كيف يتم تصوير شوارع العالم ؟



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بين أجهزة تحديد الموقع العالمي GPS الموجودة في السيارات الحديثة والخرائط الرقمية لأي مكان في العالم تقريبا والموجودة في بعض الهواتف الخلوية وأجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة والأجهزة الكفية المساعدة، من الصعب على الإنسان أن يضيع هذه الأيام. على أنه وسط هذا كله، مازال البعض يسعى للوصول إلى الكمال تقريبا من حيث دقة البيانات والمعلومات المتاحة على تلك الأجهزة، التي باتت من مقومات تكنولوجيا القرن الحادي والعشرين. ففي شركة ""تيلي أطلس""، الشركة التي توفر الخرائط الرئيسية للشركات الكبيرة المتخصصة في مثل هذه الخدمة مثل شركة ""غوغل"" و""ماب كويست"" و""آر أي أم""، فإن ""تيلي أطلس"" توفر خدمات رسم خرائط العالم بصورة رقمية للشركة الأم، التي تقدم برنامج ""طم طم."" 

يقول نائب رئيس قسم الهندسة في ""تيلي أطلس""، بات ماكديفيت: ""هدفنا النهائي هو وضع خرائط لكافة أنحاء العالم."" أما الجزء الرئيسي من الخرائط فهو البيانات الأساسية الخام، وتتمثل في الطرقات السريعة والشوارع والإشارات الضوئية وإشارات مخارج الطرق، وهي المعلومات التي تحتاجها شركات الملاحة كنقطة بداية قبل إضافة تطبيقاتها الخاصة بها. وأكملت الشركة وضع الخرائط لمعظم الدول المتقدمة في العالم، غير أن ""تيلي أطلس"" تقوم بعملية تطوير دائمة للخرائط الموجودة لديها، بما في ذلك، إضافة الشوارع والطرق والمباني والإشارات الضوئية الجديدة. 

أما كيفية قيامها بذلك فترتكز على دمج صور الأقمار الصناعية بالخرائط التي توفرها الدول والولايات والمحافظات والحكومات الاتحادية. تصوير الأحياء والشوارع وبهدف تصوير الأحياء والشوارع، بما فيها البنايات المختلفة وإشارات المرور، تقوم ""تيلي أطلس"" بتثبيت ست كاميرات على حافلات صغيرة ""فان"" خاصة بها، إضافة إلى أجهزة مسح بواسطة أشعة الليزر وجهاز تحديد موقع عالمي. ويتم تثبيت الكاميرات بحيث تغطي كافة الاتجاهات بما يخلق صورة كاملة ومشهدا بـ360 درجة، فيما يقوم جهاز تحديد الموقع العالمي بتحديد موقع الحافلة بدقة تصل إلى متر واحد بما يتيح للسائق أن يشاهد على شاشة كمبيوتر إلى جانبه كل الصور التي يتم التقاطها بواسطة الكاميرات المثبتة في أعلى الحافلة الصغيرة. ومن مهام السائق أن يتأكد من أن الصور التي تلتقطها الكاميرات على درجة عالية من الدقة والوضوح، وفي حال لم تكن واضحة فإنه يعمل على توضيح الصور بواسطة التحكم بعدسات الكاميرات الستة. 

وبالطبع فإن الحافلة لا تتسبب في إحداث أزمة مرور أثناء عملها، بل تسير وفقا للسرعة المحددة أثناء قيامها بعملية التصوير وتقوم بالتقاط 3 صور في الثانية الواحدة، ما يعني أن كل حافلة تلتقط أكثر من 100 مليون صورة كل عام. وهناك العشرات من الحافلات الصغيرة التابعة لشركة ""تيلي أطلس"" التي تجوب مختلف مدن في أكثر من 200 دولة في العالم. على أن الصور التي تنتج عبر هذه العملية لا تتوفر للناس العاديين، ذلك أن الشركة ليست لديها تطبيقات كمبيوترية مثل برنامج ""ستريت فيو"" الخاص بشركة غوغل. وفي نهاية عملية التصوير، تقوم الشركة بجمع كافة البيانات والصور بحيث توفر صورا ثلاثية الأبعاد لمختلف مناطق العالم، رغم أن هذه التقنية مازالت في مراحلها البدائية.

منقـــــول
www.muhandes.net

​​


----------

